# Anybody interested in uninteresting wood?



## apicius9 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a whole large bin full of wood pieces that I sorted out, either because they are too small, have small defects (like voids etc) or I just found them too plain compared to others I had. They are all approx. 1" square or more and at least 5" long. Oh, and almost all of them are unstabilized but have been in my shop for at least 3 years. I was hoping to get a little bit for the pieces but it's not worth listing them individually, so I thought a medium flat rate box filled with random (or very roughly selected) pieces for $40 shipped in the US - which is a fraction of what I paid for them... They would probably be interesting for pen makers, but I wanted to check here first if anybody is interested. If so, let me know. i will also try and take a snapshot today. Oh, there should be enough for 3-4 boxes if not more. 

Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 12, 2013)

The 1" square is a deal breaker for me. You're right though - good for pens.


----------



## pleue (Jun 12, 2013)

tentatively interested, would love to see a pic


----------



## RobinW (Jun 12, 2013)

I want some! 
We can just make my box a little bigger.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## pkjames (Jun 20, 2013)

very interested, could use for pen turning. any chance to get them shipped to AU? Few pics would be lovely


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am slaving over a total of about 45 handles that I want/need to get finished this weekend, so I just pushed this here to the side for now. But I will try to take pictures this weekend. I would have no problem shipping to Australia or Europe, just keep in mind that the postage is expensive. A medium flat rate box is over $50 these days. If that still adds up for you guys, I have no problems with that. Oh, and I have a few packages of clean pen blanks also that I could throw in - thought I would make smaller handles from them but never did. Give me a few days to get the handle pile on the finishing board, then I put some time into this.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## pkjames (Jun 21, 2013)

being in down under is such a ridiculous thing when it comes to shipping cost! both buying and selling


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just cleaning up a bit and here are two medium flat rate boxes with random wood blanks. They are mostly too small for wa handles, some are 3", most are more around 5" or more, some are just extras where I have better ones. Random selection of woods, all kinds of shapes, they are NOT stabilized. I am not a pen maker but would expect that a large part of each box will be suitable for pens but I can not give any guarantees on the percentage. If you are interested, please send a PM for box 1 (left) or box 2. Asking $30 shipped and paypalled per box in the US. 

Thanks,

Stefan


View attachment 23031


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 26, 2014)

Stefan, your pic isn't showing up


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2014)

Picture fixed


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks! Posting from the phone is a pain...

Stefan


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Mar 26, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Picture fixed



Hmm, I still can't see it. Is it just me?

- Steve


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 26, 2014)

Works here - maybe you need to reload the page?

Stefan


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmm, I just get the invalid attachment error, in both Chrome and Safari... Weird. Hopefully it works for others!



- Steve


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Ucmd (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't see it on safari???


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 26, 2014)

Strange, here it is again, embedded from Flickr. 




image by mgapicius, on Flickr


----------



## daveb (Mar 26, 2014)

Got my Ray Charles on w android.


----------



## chef101 (Mar 27, 2014)

How much


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can you see it now? In any case, I know my marketing sucks, the wood is not THAT ugly  Haven't counted them, but my estimate would be close to 40 pieces in each box. At $30 per box, that's about 2 quarters a piece plus shipping 

Stefan


----------



## chef101 (Mar 27, 2014)

How much for all wood ?


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 27, 2014)

chef101 said:


> How much for all wood ?



$55 for both boxes shipped in the US. Repacking them into a larger flat rate box may not fit and only save a few $$.

Stefan


----------



## chef101 (Mar 27, 2014)

That's fine sold and do u know the best way to make knife handles


----------



## chef101 (Mar 27, 2014)

How many handle do u think I can get out of all the wood


----------



## daveb (Mar 27, 2014)

chef101 said:


> That's fine sold and do u know the best way to make knife handles


 Does Stefan know how to make handles??? I think yes is a safe answer.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just to clarify: These wood pieces here are mostly NOT suitable for knife handles. but they should be fine for people who make pens or any other small projects. And yes, I can make knife handles, but with limitations, given my current work load. At this point, it is a bit unclear if Chef101 is interested in the wood or not, I am waiting to hear back from him. 

Stefan


----------



## CanadianMan (Mar 27, 2014)

I will jump next in line!


----------

